# What's the best full body goose decoy?



## waterfowler7

What brand makes the best full body canadian deeks?


----------



## diver_sniper

Search this forum and you will find a wealth of information about the pros and cons of all the different decoy companies in the game today.

There is no such thing as a best decoy. Best is all in the eye of the beholder. You're going to have to do your research and make a visit to Cabelas up there in Forks and decide for yourself what you think is best.


----------



## djleye

Cut Tires!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Use what Diver doesn't because he never gets any birds. :beer:


----------



## mnbirdhunter

I haven't seen this question posted in awhile. It's about time. My favorite was actually mentioned on here in a different topic. I'm going to have to go with the fullbody corn decoys. Not the Avery ones the the Dave Smiths because they are more realistic and that allows me to use a smaller spread so I can set out anywhere from a dozen to about two dozen and still get better results than 10+ dozen avery corn dekes. I usually just like to scout and see how the corn was in the field they day before and then I like to set them into that pattern. Also remember to put a few around the blind to break it up a bit and you should be good. IMO there is no better decoy than the Corn Fullbodies.


----------



## waterfowler7

I guess I was just looking for people's opinions sorry


----------



## dkcaller14

I am leaning to Dakotas, I have not been able to hunt over them very much, but they are looking dang good. The Avery's are also nice, especially the FFD's.


----------



## Drake Jake

i use averys but i am liking the dakota decoys alot!


----------



## Honker Guide

My favorites are the Dropzones! There are 2 live geese in this picture.










And here was the results from that day.


----------



## honker85

theres not a full body decoy out yet that i have not shot a goose over.....pretty much what your willing to spend....i like averys...but dakota's and dave smiths throw a lil something differnt at them


----------



## Goose Guy350

There are lots of great products out there now but for the most part if its shaped like a goose and colored like a goose it will probably kill geese. Things to think about are how much you are willing to spend? Will you be trailering into the field or humping everything in and how rough are you on your equipment?


----------



## WingedShooter7

blhunter3 said:


> Use what Diver doesn't because he never gets any birds. :beer:


HAHAHA


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Well this weekend I hunted over a spread that had the low end Avery,FFF Avery, Dakota Decoys,Drop Zone decoys and Dave Smiths!

Each day we set a different brands out front in the landing zone, but regardless where we had the cheap non flocked Avery decoys is where the birds landed!!!!!! I told the guys we should not be shooting these birds as they are genetically defective and by taking them out of the breeding pool we are simply making it harder for us in the future!!!!!! 

Personally I think they went to the Avery because of the motion the decoys provide and nothing more. While the Dakota do move they are not as natural looking as the Avery decoys from my opinion. The Drop zone where fully flocked but the motion system is much the same as Hardcore and Dave Smith it takes way to much wind to get any movement and if you detach the bungee they spin in a circle.

I was very impressed with the Dakota decoys and think they are a good decoy with a decent motion system and definitely they are going to be more durable and longer life than the Avery. The Drop zone and Dave Smith are way over my budget.

I will be sticking with the Avery because of size and my limited space, will most likely be adding some fully flocked shells for late season use to go with my FF full bodies.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I have not jumped into the FB decoys (yet) but being an "average joe" with limited funds and time if I do I will be looking at durability. There is no doubt that the top of the line deks will bring a few more geese on those really tough days but day in and day out most any full body decoy is gonna work well. I'd venture that the high end decoys really only have an advantage on those bluebird days when visibility is perfect. Having to "pamper" decoys is a big investment in time and I guess it is up to the individual if the end results are worth the effort.

It would be nice if it all ended with the price of the decoys but it doesn't. It seems once you get the decoys you need bags and motion stakes and trailers and a truck to pull the trailer, storage issues..... where does it end ????? And it seems like some guys are replacing their spreads every few years because of a few paint chips.

Actually I did invest in some FB duck decoys and noticed they have nowhere near the durability of some of the floaters I own. The other thing I noticed is that there was very little visual difference from the 3/4 style shell decoys which will probably be my next purchase.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

dakotashooter2
In regards to the duck shells vs FB decoys at least with GHG it boils down to motion. We had my 3 doz FB duck out and Doug's 5 doz shell GHG and his Hardcore decoys and movement was way better with the FB over either, especially in the feeders!


----------



## Matt Jones

I switched back to cut up tires. I call them "throwbacks." Geese drool when they see a spread of them. 8)


----------



## kberggren

DSD or Dropzones. Use a lot less decoys since the switch to all customs we land way more geese, closer shots, and just simply finish geese better. They are not for everyone but look at it this way, how many DSD or DZ do you see for sale compared to Avery, we have some that are 4-5 seasons old and still look just as good as the day we bought them!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

My full body goose decoy spread is the best. I use GHG, Bigfoot, Couple FA, Couple flambue, But mostly Bigfoots. I wont run just one brand. When you see 150 geese in the field you see more head positions than just one brand can provide.
My spread is so good it does'nt just bring in geese. It also brings in Woodducks, Mallards, The occaisional fox and or coyote. And of course geese of all sizes. Let me see if I can find some picture proof...








WE LIKE'EM CLOSE!








See... We cant keep'em out...









































Is your decoy spread good enough to bring in the ladies???? I bet not..


----------



## waterfowler22

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## sod44

NICE PICS.so did you actually shoot those geese with a blowgun?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

By far the best decoy posted thus far:

Heck, half the guys on here are already on their way!


----------



## greenwinger_13

I was going to ask the same question... I have the longer one i have had it since i was younger and it can kill squirrels and penetrate.. but after watching countless geese get plastered with steel bb's and simply shakin it off it makes me very curious


----------



## greenwinger_13

and that one goose has two in him in the same spot... some pretty intense reloading skills.. :-?


----------



## SamnTuck

Chris Hustad said:


> By far the best decoy posted thus far:
> 
> Heck, half the guys on here are already on their way!


I second that! Can I come hunting with you!?


----------



## MN goose killa

was that gun a stoeger p350 or a nova?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

:lol: No the two geese were not killed with the blow gun. The pic was staged. He did shoot the birds with it after they where dead though and the darts would penetrate all the way to the plastic head.


----------



## USAlx50

Blowgun picture is hilarious.

You are pimping that chick in the brown top for all she is worth.


----------



## EllendaleND

I just go with avery full bodies. The cheep ones and I can also decoy the ladies very well too . LOL :beer:


----------



## murray6236

You can't get any better than bigfoots. Unless you have a chunk of change. Then Dave smiths. The motion systems that are out there. Are just a marketing tool. If you have a 10-15 mph. Which is how hard it has to blow to get them to move . The geese will finish anyway.


----------



## dsm16428

Yet ANOTHER excellent, if not over zealoused example of how to use search function! FOUR YEAR OLD THREAD...:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

